# Artists Needed



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heresy-Online is always interested in seeing the work of talented emerging artists. Which is great news, since we have a wide range of upcoming Graphic Design tasks. If you've got mad skills and want to showcase them what better way of making a name for yourself than posting them on one of the fastest growing 40k hobbysites on the planet? 

Some of the tasks we have lined up in the future 
Drawing the Award medals
Add additional races to the Living Avatars
General site logos and banners
Merchandise Designs - Tshirts, Mugs, Mousematts etc

*______________________*​
*Award Medals*
As many of you are aware, we have a new awards system. The details and award types are still being finalised but once they're complete we'll need someone to draw out the various award medals. Each medal will require 2 versions. An icon and a larger image. 

The Icon image should be no larger than this







about 10 x 20 pixels.
The Larger Award images are this size







no bigger then 30 x 60 pixels.

*______________________*​
*Living Avatars*

http://www.livingavatars.com/images/avatar_packs/29_thumbnail.pngWe're planning to add to the space marine living avatar selection with additional 40k races. 
For information and details on how to create additional living avatar packs go here.
The only stipulation is that the new designs are to the same scale as the original Space Marine pack. Modifying the Marines to Chaos Marines will probably be the simplest task to begin with.





*______________________*​
*Site Logos and Banners*

This is pretty self explanatory. We're looking for simple new banner and logo designs. Anything related to the 40k or Fantasy game could be included. 

The following sizes should be focused on.





































*______________________*​
*Merchandise Designs*

These are designs to place on items in the Heresy shop. 

A few of the current examples...
























Originality and a maybe a little humour is key here. 

*______________________*​
If you're interested in having a go contact me via PM or post your entries here.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds promising! Oh well, might as well get the ball rolling...

Something a little rough and ready:

*removed*

EDIT:

Aww, the upload made it look like poo poo. Dammit. Gotta make it again.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm sounds interesting... i might have a crack at it after i finish some graphics for a casino's website 

so yeah list me for the medals and i might do something for the banner and logo for you


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No worries.

There are dozens of award images to draw inspiration from. Just put a 40k/fantasy spin on them and you're good.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

I Wanna be an artist when Im older, so this could be a great opprotunity!

I tink I could make some new races for the Living avatar, i just need to start drawing!
I might be able to get some orks or maybe some Eldar into the mix by friday.Jezlad, if you could send me some things you want to see in the living avatar, Please PM me.
Ill send them to you Jezlad when I can.


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

i should be able to work on real avatar stuff in my spare time, always wanted to make myself a cool looking guard one


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am happy to have a shot at the banners!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Logo's*

I can quite happily attempt to draw up some Heresy Logos for other races: like a chaos version, a nids, an ork, or necrons... I will attempy them over the weekend

M


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bottom of page seven are my designs so far.

i just finished some medal designs, but they're a little big. i'm not good at the small stuff, so if someone wants to shrink them down into the sizes that Jez wanted, go ahead. technically they're member badges, but i'll make some awards as well. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Scratch my offer, photoshop has decided not to work.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i would listen to riandro, he seriously knows what hes talking about when it comes to this stuff


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bump! Hey all let see if we can get any intrests on these project all! We need some simple graphics done up!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll have a crack if you can give me some suggestions for medals. I have the SM codex which has rewards in - any good?


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> *Award Medals*
> As many of you are aware, we have a new awards system. The details and award types are still being finalised but once they're complete we'll need someone to draw out the various award medals. Each medal will require 2 versions. An icon and a larger image.
> 
> The Icon image should be no larger than this
> ...


Hello!:biggrin: Iv done some medals based on the SM Purity Seals for you. 
The small ones are scratch drawn but the large ones are modified from a existing image (a certificate i found online) as my attempts were not good.

So heres my attempt!



I hope they are the type of medels you were wanting


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

If you still need people to work on banners then starting sometime this week I could try my hand at that. I'm decent with Photoshop Elements and hoping to take Art to University. I'm buying it this week, previously I've just used it in school. Just give me a shout if you need something .


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

good idea!! Ive got a couple of cool drawings i could give you guys but i dont have a big enough scanner. Esp for the icons/symbols, im in!!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Playing about with banners and thought of you guys.


----------

